# Save the world (water) - vote for my "toilet running" alarm!



## webbie (Feb 20, 2014)

This is a really cool web site, BTW.

You can submit ideas and if they accept them (they hash out which are the best), they make the products and you get a decent percentage without any investment!
http://www.quirky.com/invent

Anyway, I submitted an idea I had about 20 years ago - and if it gets 200 votes, there is more chance it will get looked at....
http://www.quirky.com/craig-issod/ideas

Gimme a vote - if you can. Please?


----------



## Jags (Feb 20, 2014)

Only 182 votes left (now)


----------



## Clarkbug (Feb 23, 2014)

Just wondering if you have seen this little guy....

http://www.fluidmaster.com/downloadable/download/sample/sample_id/142/

Used to work in the commercial plumbing design world.  These would get put in big multi-housing developments.  If you push the handle to flush, no problems.  If water runs out of the bowl without you pushing the lever, it locks the float, so it wont refill.  So, when you need the toilet to work, you have to push the handle once, let the bowl fill, then you can flush as normal.  Wastes a tank of water each time, but is annoying enough that you either fix the flapper or call the maintenance man.  

Not trying to rain on your invention at all, but dont know if they would be in the same realm cost wise, or what sort of stimulus would work best to get people to actually fix their leaking toilet...


----------



## webbie (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks....I've seen a lot of units that require plumbing, fit inside the tank, are expensive, etc........although few existed when I first thought of the idea in about 1996. 

I wouldn't call mine an invention because I would not try to file or gain a patent. It's more like a "product", but which could actually get used because of ease of installation and use. The key with mine (and some others existing, but never mass marketed) is that all it does is inform staff or resident that something needs to be done. 

Many of the other units I have seen try to actually fix the problem (shut off water, etc.), which are made for some Alzeimers patients, etc. - and cost many hundreds of dollars installed. Mine is more for "every toilet" and in a hotel or similar situation would inform both the management (wireless) and also the housekeeper (blinking red light so that she or he reports).....

I decided long ago not to follow it through, but when I heard of Quirky I figured what the heck? So you can't rain on my parade in this case since I decided not to march unless I win this particular lottery!


----------



## Clarkbug (Feb 23, 2014)

I do like the simple idea of a clamp-it-and-go install, especially for the hotel market.  Here's hopin'!


----------



## semipro (Feb 24, 2014)

Great idea Craig.  I just voted. 
I also suggested as a comment that you may be to use a flashing Bluetooth logo to attract attention and to get someone to connect using a smart phone app.  The app could show environmental and monetary costs associated with the leak.

Edit: your gadget would help reduce tank condensation too.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 24, 2014)

I ain't gonna be a moderator on your new website. crapper.com.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 25, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I ain't gonna be a moderator on your new website. crapper.com.


 


and we DONT want to see your "tee shirt" idea on crappers


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 25, 2014)

Actually it will probably be named throneflyers.com.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 25, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Actually it will probably be named throneflyers.com.


 


thats easily the funniest post ive ever read


----------



## semipro (Feb 25, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Actually it will probably be named throneflyers.com.


With a page dedicated to hemorrdroids


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 25, 2014)

Clarkbug said:


> Just wondering if you have seen this little guy....
> 
> http://www.fluidmaster.com/downloadable/download/sample/sample_id/142/
> ..


Home Depot has this for $15. Both of these things(This and craigs) are great ideas. A large % of water waste goes thru the bowl. My house has 3 so theres always at least one a year with a problem.


----------

